# Happy New Year!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy New Year, my Unpleasant Street friends! May you all have lots of fun tonight and have a designated driver for all of you old enough to drink. Lets come back next year and make this one a better one than the last!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Should old aquatance be for naught and never brought to mind and I can't rember the rest. So have a good one all!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo-Hoo! 
Hopefully this year, Vigo will stay in that damned painting.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Huzzah! Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

FIRST POST OF 2006!
It's all mine!!!!   :googly:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy New Fear everyone!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy New Year! We're off to a great start with a broken water heater that can't be fixed until Tuesday! Woo hoo!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

BRRRRRRR!
Enjoy a day full of cold showers.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nah, gonna shower at mom-in-law's.  A cold shower during this time of year would be lethal.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Hope everyone had a happy and safe New Year

~~Bill~~


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

YAY! Happy new year.

My new years resolution: TAKE OVER THE WORLD!(and force evryone to celebrate halloween!)


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

how mant people already broke there resolution?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm still on mine.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I didn't even make one. :/ I felt boring this year.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I resloved two things, to not eat any more choclot Almonds until I feel like eating one so I kept that one...

And I resloved not to make anymore resolutions... so I resolved a oxymoron! now that takes skill...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure that that's necessarily an oxymoron...

I made that same resolution about 10 years ago clay... it's the only one I ever kept.


----------

